# Sabine Lake meat haul



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Garagedoorguy and i are heading out sat morning on a 4 day journey in 
search of the texas slam , we will keep in touch and let ya'll know how we are doing.
Wish us luck!
Terry:an1:


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Good luck, Terry.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

hope ya make it!!!! good luck!!!!!


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Day 1 got a late start around 12 but had a good turn out. Im sure fishon will chime in when he gets back to his computer with better details its hard to type it all out on my phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice catch!!!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just remember to push that button twice to make a way point on the hand held!
Nice bay slam!


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Day 2 limited on trout 
15 flounder and 4 reds

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You guys are on a roll! Thanks for the update.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

It's on! Flounder are Hungry for sure,..look for storms this evening


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good report and fish.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

WTG, you guys are tearin em up!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

As a fellow 2cooler just trying to save you some cash. Flounder limit is only two if your fishing the Texas side in November by rod-n-reel only. If you stay on the LA side their limits are different. Nice catch for sure.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great report!


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

10-4 on the limits. louisianna is the only way to fish. We had a slow day today didnt get pictures these 4 in the morn till 12 at nighters are wearin us down. Got 7 flounder 8 trout and 1 red. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

I almost forgot. Had our lunch meat meet us at the water edge.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

casting for hogs, and blasting for pigs! WEEEEEEEEEEEEha!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice meat haul, Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Well this finished up the 4 day trip and again Im sure Fishon will chime in on the sizes of some of the flounder he landed. Beauties! Got ourselves a 20 fish limit Just got pics of mine we rushed home to go vote and parted ways.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good report. thats a lot of flounder.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice catch!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

You guys did good!!! Congrats


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Meat haul grand total*

Hey 2Coolers

Thanks for all the ( GOOD LUCKS ) it helped, Garagedoorguy and i finished our trip on tuesday, then i went back saturday with a good friend and his step daughter, wind was pumping , managed 8 flounder, 10 trout, 1 red for a grand total of 56 flounder, 60 trout, and 9 reds not to shabby of a vacation.
Thanks to one and all.
Terry:texasflag


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A meat haul indedd!


----------

